# Did anyone else still feel pregnant after miscarriage



## baby1wanted

Hi all just looking for a bit of advice - sorry in advance for long post.

My LMP was 12.12.12 - I have irregular cycles but think I ovulated on cd 17/18 which would put me at 6+3 today. I got my (strong) BFP on the evening of 16th Jan at I think 16/17 dpo (I didn't test earlier as we weren't TTC that cycle - we had just been referred to the FS and so had decided to take a break). I had had some pink spotting a couple of days before and my boobs were sore which made me think to test. 

I started bleeding heavily - like a normal period on Sat morning (3 days ago) and it continued all weekend though has settled to spotting now.
Had a scan at EPU yesterday morning and there was nothing - no sac. They checked my tubes too and nothing seen. My HCG levels were 176. 
They kept asking if I could be less far along than I thought, maybe only 4/5 weeks but that doesn't fit with getting a strong BFP nearly 2 weeks ago now.
So with the scan, bloods and bleeding I'm pretty sure that I have already miscarried - am going to get repeat HCG levels done tomorrow to see if they're going down.

The only thing that is making me doubt is I have an overwhelming feeling that I am still pregnant. My nausea is getting worse daily - from very mild last week to heaving for the first time today. And my boobs are still really sore. Did anyone else have this even when they'd miscarried? I feel like I'm clutching at straws, clinging to the last bit of hope before my levels come back lower tomorrow.

PS - I have had cramping throughout the pregnancy, I have endo so get pain most days and that never changed when I got my bfp


----------



## baby1wanted

Anyone?


----------



## Topanga053

It is HCG that makes us feel pregnant, so if you still have HCG in your system, it is possible (maybe even normal) to still feel pregnant, even if you've actually miscarried. I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 8+6 (the sac stopped growing around 6w), but I had continued to experience pregnancy symptoms, including sore boobs and nausea. However, my pregnancy symptoms did let up after I actually miscarried and my HCG started dropping drastically.

However, you never really know until you get the new numbers. Let us know what happens!! I'll be praying for you tonight!! xoxo


----------



## VixLR

I felt like this for over 2 weeks after a mmc. My pregnancy symptoms (morning sickness, etc) had actually worsened even after the baby's hb had stopped, oddly enough. 

I still wake up feeling nautious every morning but I'm not sure why this is, as I had my D&C about 5/6 weeks ago!


----------



## skyesmom

yes for a month at least, it lasted until i got my first period (which was horrible!) after the d&c


----------



## Renaendel

How did the second Hcg go? I did still feel pregnant after my mc. My hcg went up after the mc and they found a second little one hiding in my tubes. 
Let us know how it turned out, and how you are feeling.


----------



## fashionqueen

I still felt nauseous for about a week after my d&c, just to rub salt in the wound.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - thanks for your replies and sorry for the delay replying. My miscarriage went 'smoothly' in the end, had finished bleeding and repeat HCG on Weds was 58 then had a negative HPT on Friday. Then what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Renaendel can't believe what happened to you - how are you doing now? They thought they'd missed an ectopic with me too initially but I knew it wasn't because the pain was in a completely different place. Hope you're feeling better though?
Got home this evening and looking forward to a night in my own bed!
Hope everyone else is ok too :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - thanks for your replies and sorry for the delay replying. My miscarriage went 'smoothly' in the end, had finished bleeding and repeat HCG on Weds was 58 then had a negative HPT on Friday. Then what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
> Renaendel can't believe what happened to you - how are you doing now? They thought they'd missed an ectopic with me too initially but I knew it wasn't because the pain was in a completely different place. Hope you're feeling better though?
> Got home this evening and looking forward to a night in my own bed!
> Hope everyone else is ok too :hugs:

So glad they found out what was wrong. I know before they did the ultrasounds on me in the hospital that night they joked a little about appendicitis. 

I am healing, last night I was finally steady enough on my feet I could shower alone. (Though I don't mind hubby being in there). :) I go in on the 26th for post op on the Fallopian Tube removal.

I think there is a lesson to be learned here. There is nothing simple in a miscarriage. Your immune system is still depressed from the pregnancy so bugs can and will hit you harder. Even if you miscarried one doesn't mean there is not a second one in there. Just because a lot of others have made it through miscarriages without help, doesn't mean you have to or you should.

I am so glad you went to the hospital. No reason to tough it out when it is your life on the line.


----------



## skyesmom

Renaendel said:


> I think there is a lesson to be learned here. There is nothing simple in a miscarriage. Your immune system is still depressed from the pregnancy so bugs can and will hit you harder. Even if you miscarried one doesn't mean there is not a second one in there. Just because a lot of others have made it through miscarriages without help, doesn't mean you have to or you should.

couldn't have said it better myself!!


----------



## FeLynn

Yes I did, my boobs even got sore afterwards. depends on how far you were and how high your HCG level was.


----------



## MamaTex

Most of my symptoms all but disappeared before my miscarriage but I was still left with sore boobs and charged emotions. Symptoms hanging on are about as bad as the miscarriage itself. It made me angry as I just wanted to go back to being normal, although there is no going back to how you were, or so it was for me anyway. Sorry to read what happened ....


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies - feeling much better now and back to TTC!


----------

